# pruning



## Vinniemac (Feb 15, 2016)

Is time to start pruning I'm in south western Pennsylvania Zone 6a.
Vinnie


----------



## grapeman (Feb 15, 2016)

I would think you may begin any time now. I plan o getting back to it in a few days as it starts to warm up again.


----------



## RedSun (Feb 16, 2016)

grapeman said:


> I would think you may begin any time now. I plan o getting back to it in a few days as it starts to warm up again.



Grapeman, when you get it done? Mid March?


----------



## Vinniemac (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank for the advice. I'll get started soon I have one row of Marquette that are 3 years old hope to get my first grapes.
Vinnie


----------



## TonyR (Feb 16, 2016)

Vinniemac, if you don't have a lot of vines you may want to hold off a bit. I have found if I wait till a few weeks before the first bud opens a good pruning will delay bud brake for a week or so. Good way to avoid a late frost.


----------



## rpdranc (Feb 16, 2016)

This is my first winter pruning my new vines here in Indiana . I let them bush out this first year and tried to train a couple trunks. Would someone be kind enough to take a look at a few pictures and give me some pruning advice please?

My Corot Noir Vines all had a horrible growing season for some reason, not even reaching first wire. How low do I actually prune that back?

Most everything else, Marquette, Traminette,Brianna, Noiret, Concord and Steuben all made it to six feet top wire and are pencil thick. How would I prune those I tied them off on top wire but assume I cant use that first year growth as a cordon this year? DO I cut just below 6 foot wire and train two this year for cordon? Do I rub out all buds below those on trunk?


Thanks!!


----------



## Vinniemac (Feb 20, 2016)

*pruned yoday*

Nice day today sunny and 65. Got all my vines pruned today I only have 50 vines Found one with green leaf showing. The rest of the buds were tight. No bleeding so far. 
Vinnie


----------



## rpdranc (Feb 21, 2016)

Any pictures?


----------



## RedSun (Feb 22, 2016)

Vinniemac said:


> Nice day today sunny and 65. Got all my vines pruned today I only have 50 vines Found one with green leaf showing. The rest of the buds were tight. No bleeding so far.
> Vinnie



I'm not far from you and all of my vines are sleeping....


----------



## bchilders (Feb 22, 2016)

I plan to start pruning in the next week or so. I am in NC, zone 7a You can prune anytime after they go dormant.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 22, 2016)

Being in an area where we suffer from late spring freezes, I will leave my pruning until march. And then I will prune to probably 4 or 5 buds on each spur. When I know that all danger of frost is over, I'll go back and prune them back to two buds.


----------



## sanchezamezcua (Feb 22, 2016)

What brand of Pruning Tools do you all use? Just curious.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 22, 2016)

I use Felco all the way. I have tried other brands as they are "cheaper", but always go back to the tried and true. For hand pruners I love the Felco #8 as it fits my hand well and I can prune all day without the arthritis bothering me like it does with the others. I got a few pairs of cheaper ones from one of the Big name tool suppliers that are a knockoff of the Felco #8 and all the blades chipped within hours or minutes of beginning. I did get the blades replaced a few days ago as they have a lifetime warranty. It will be interesting to see if those chip also.


----------



## TonyR (Feb 23, 2016)

I use Corona bypass pruners from Lowes. Been using this pair for about 10 years on my vines and fruit trees


----------



## RedSun (Feb 27, 2016)

I pruned some of my Marquette. All are in good shape. Look forward to the spring.


----------



## sanchezamezcua (Mar 5, 2016)

Have you ever tried Bahco? Its made by Snapon. Just wondering


----------



## BigH (Mar 8, 2016)

rpdranc, I can't see that anyone addressed your question. I am only one season ahead of you and still a newb, but based on my searches last year, the vets on here would probably recommend that you prune your runted corot noir back to 3 buds and let them start over. My experience last year supported this. 

One of your pics shows a vine where you layed the trunk down along your top wire to form half your cordon. I have seen posts on here were people recommended not doing that because that half of the cordon ends up dominating the one you will grow this year. It might look like you could take a little crop this year on that guy, but remember that the entire trunk and 1/2 cordon that you have is on 1 year old wood. It is essentially one long cane pruned cane. The most fruitful buds on that can are going to be 2-4 ft off the ground. The buds on your mini cordon probaby wont be all that fruitful

With those to factors in mind, you might want to consider pruning off those bent over trunks at the wire or few buds above, and grow equal strength shoots off that guy into cordons this year. 

Generally speaking, don't try to keep any wood less than a pencil thickness in diameter. 

H^2


----------



## BlueStimulator (Mar 9, 2016)

Planted May 2014, this year will be my third leafing. This winter was my second pruning. I am not that far a head of you. The second leafing is where the vines really took off. These are Viognier


----------



## BlueStimulator (Mar 9, 2016)

This is what the second leafing looked like in July 2015 after my first writers pruning. I think you will be amazed at what you get this year in your second leafing. I was. Good luck from one newbie to another  I hope my terminology is right. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Mar 9, 2016)

First summer Aug 2014 all pics are from the same row of Viognier


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2016)

BigH said:


> rpdranc, I can't see that anyone addressed your question. I am only one season ahead of you and still a newb, but based on my searches last year, the vets on here would probably recommend that you prune your runted corot noir back to 3 buds and let them start over. My experience last year supported this.
> 
> One of your pics shows a vine where you layed the trunk down along your top wire to form half your cordon. I have seen posts on here were people recommended not doing that because that half of the cordon ends up dominating the one you will grow this year. It might look like you could take a little crop this year on that guy, but remember that the entire trunk and 1/2 cordon that you have is on 1 year old wood. It is essentially one long cane pruned cane. The most fruitful buds on that can are going to be 2-4 ft off the ground. The buds on your mini cordon probaby wont be all that fruitful
> 
> ...


 

BigH he made his own post which others replied to and covered his questions pretty well. Se this other thread http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52509


----------

